# New member



## Redzone (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi all folks, i'm glad to be here. Been browsing  around the forums and i'm impressed with what i see, Hope i can learn a  bit from you guys and also help anybody i can. Just started training really but have been fit (Mainly cardio) for the last 7 years thanks to my time in the army.

 Look forward to seeing you all around, thanks in advance


----------



## brazey (Sep 10, 2018)

Welcome​


----------



## BadGas (Sep 10, 2018)

Redzone said:


> Hi all folks, i'm glad to be here. Been browsing  around the forums and i'm impressed with what i see, Hope i can learn a  bit from you guys and also help anybody i can. Just started training really but have been fit (Mainly cardio) for the last 7 years thanks to my time in the army.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all around, thanks in advance



Thanks for your service my brother.. USMC 99 here .. Be wary of liberal trolls throughout both IMF and ASF.. with that said.. 
On behalf of H-AS Pharma ... Welcome to IMF .. be sure to sign up at our sister site too.. ASF.. 
Most of the same cats and same sponsors over there.. 


I can promise you, if you stick around... You'll find that you have everything to gain from being here.. 
Tons of knowledge and bro's willing to help out. 


And don't hesitate to reach out if you have any questions .. If I don't know the answer, I'll find it.. or find someone with it.. 

OoRah


----------



## zhong (Sep 11, 2018)

welcome


----------



## eve-redlion (Sep 11, 2018)

Welcome to this forum.
This is Eve from Red lion pharm
eve@redlionpharm.com


----------



## botamico (Nov 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Yuki SRHealth (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello guys, I'm Yuki from SR Health, glad to see you all. 
By the way, is there any way to contact the mods of this forum if we want to be a sponsor here? Any of you help would be appreciated.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

Redzone said:


> Hi all folks, i'm glad to be here. Been browsing  around the forums and i'm impressed with what i see, Hope i can learn a  bit from you guys and also help anybody i can. Just started training really but have been fit (Mainly cardio) for the last 7 years thanks to my time in the army.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all around, thanks in advance



Welcome!


----------

